
Against all odds – Gaza is now home to a promising startup scene - Golumring
http://www.geektime.com/2014/09/17/against-all-odds-gaza-is-now-home-to-a-promising-startup-scene/
======
laurageek
Awesome article! Glad to see all this entrepreneurship in Gaza. Gives me hope.

